# Silly idea but...



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Any thoughts???

Flame away, I gotz the Flame Retardant suit on!!!! :laugh:


----------



## mreakus (Aug 3, 2011)

But what?


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Guy, what in the **** did you just try to say?
:banghead:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

SchmidTT said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


this is so far gone, Im debating on making it my new sig... :facepalm:


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

SchmidTT said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


Wtf? haha... :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I want a minute back for dealing with these shenanigans.


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

My troll radar is going off


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

paullee said:


> Any thoughts???
> 
> Flame away, I gotz the Flame Retardant suit on!!!! :laugh:


You got the "Retard" part right at least.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

paullee said:


> Flame away, I'm a Flaming Retard!!!! :laugh:


There, fixed:sly:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Was there supposed to be a picture in the OP or were you just hammered?

:screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Great this place is starting to remind me of the MKIV section:facepalm:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Great this place is starting to remind me of the MKIV section:facepalm:


Starting too? It's been like that for a minute now...


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Was there supposed to be a picture in the OP or were you just hammered?
> 
> :screwy:


Sorry to have wasted everyone's time. I had a "Short Yellow Bus" moment :banghead:. I was gauging opinions on a set off MK1 TT aftermarket headlights that included some built-in LED DRL's. Asking price is around $400. Will upload the link when I get home.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

paullee said:


> Sorry to have wasted everyone's time. I had a "Short Yellow Bus" moment :banghead:. I was gauging opinions on a set off MK1 TT aftermarket headlights that included some built-in LED DRL's. Asking price is around $400. Will upload the link when I get home.


Ahhh makes sense now


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

paullee said:


> I was gauging opinions on a set off MK1 TT aftermarket headlights that included some built-in LED DRL's. Asking price is around $400. Will upload the link when I get home.


I think you might be talking about the "devil eyes" BS. If so, I hope they burn in hell. Unless they are a different company that has taste. In that case, Id be wiling to take a look..opcorn:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I wan my click back


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

This...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/99-0...s&fits=Make:Audi|Model:TT&hash=item5ae089f10f

Flame on Peeps...Flame on!! Seriously, just looking at various options. Anyone with experience or knowledge of this product please chime in.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

paullee said:


> This...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/99-0...s&fits=Make:Audi|Model:TT&hash=item5ae089f10f
> 
> Flame on Peeps...Flame on!! Seriously, just looking at various options. Anyone with experience or knowledge of this product please chime in.


Yeah, thats the crap i was talking about. I have yet to see them on a car that looks good.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Paul,

No,no, no. I saw a red roadster at our local BWW two weeks ago. Almost made me throw-up in my mouth as I walked by. 

In the flesh, they are really, really, bad.

bob


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> Starting too? It's been like that for a minute now...


Minute, try a year :banghead:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Paul,
> 
> No,no, no. I saw a red roadster at our local BWW two weeks ago. Almost made me throw-up in my mouth as I walked by.
> 
> ...


That's all I needed to hear. Case closed.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

l88m22vette said:


> Minute, try a year :banghead:


Minute = Long time, not actually "a minute". It's partly why I don't post much in here anymore.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Minute = Long time, not actually "a minute". It's partly why I don't post much in here anymore.


Same. My post count on cib, the tt forum, and wfsu have been on the rise. There are so many people I don't even know on here anymore. Nobody introduces themselves anymore lol


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> this is so far gone, Im debating on making it my new sig... :facepalm:


Im so sad that you beat me to it!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> Minute = Long time, not actually "a minute". It's partly why I don't post much in here anymore.


Same here, I will always post up in a thread about something worthwhile (see warranty's AEB thread) but I don't give a crap about other topics. It doesn't help that the mk1 has been out of production for 5 years, at this point any advances are incremental at best and we also have to deal with the "dude I just bought a cheap TT, spoon feed me!" crowd. Its funny, when I got the TT the original owner group was just starting to go away (see: TTSchwing) and there was an abundance of new tech and ideas. At this point its a matter of mining info that has come before, and its sad that there was never a whole lot of more in-depth development, in areas such as chassis bracing, weight reduction, or anything that was hardcore enthusiast. Most seems to be following the leader or scene type stuff, and that's disappointing considering the potential (turbo, AWD, manual, 3200lbs)


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> Same here, I will always post up in a thread about something worthwhile (see warranty's AEB thread) but I don't give a crap about other topics. It doesn't help that the mk1 has been out of production for 5 years, at this point any advances are incremental at best and we also have to deal with the "dude I just bought a cheap TT, spoon feed me!" crowd. Its funny, when I got the TT the original owner group was just starting to go away (see: TTSchwing) and there was an abundance of new tech and ideas. At this point its a matter of mining info that has come before, and its sad that there was never a whole lot of more in-depth development, in areas such as chassis bracing, weight reduction, or anything that was hardcore enthusiast. Most seems to be following the leader or scene type stuff, and that's disappointing considering the potential (turbo, AWD, manual, 3200lbs)


l88m22vette/ Lighten up...It's a forum, a place to exchange and share ideas through the internet. Not all posts are going to be to your taste and liking. If you've clicked on a thread, you have made a conscious choice to read the topic of discussion. If you don't like what you're reading, move along so you don't waste anymore of your time. 

As the OP of this thread, I simply asked for opinions, not how to do this or where to get that unless I have searched and cannot get an answer. Granted that I was a flaming Retard for posting up the thread with incomplete data, leading to some well deserved shots, but in the end, I was not expecting anyone to "spoonfeed" me anything, just an honest opinion on a product, from which I got from a few members in their response, to include TTC2K5, whose opinion and good taste I trust. 

I'm not looking to further this discussion, although I anticipate some follow-on responses and flames, which is all good. We all have different goals for our toys. In my case, I prefer not to lighten the TT's curbweight, strengthen its chassis, go BT to get more HP and make the TT go faster. If I want to go fast, I will just get into my C5Z06 and take a drive. That is all.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Same here, I will always post up in a thread about something worthwhile (see warranty's AEB thread) but I don't give a crap about other topics. It doesn't help that the mk1 has been out of production for 5 years, at this point any advances are incremental at best and we also have to deal with the "dude I just bought a cheap TT, spoon feed me!" crowd. Its funny, when I got the TT the original owner group was just starting to go away (see: TTSchwing) and there was an abundance of new tech and ideas. At this point its a matter of mining info that has come before, and its sad that there was never a whole lot of more in-depth development, in areas such as chassis bracing, weight reduction, or anything that was hardcore enthusiast. Most seems to be following the leader or scene type stuff, and that's disappointing considering the potential (turbo, AWD, manual, 3200lbs)


Well said, the platform is great and has good potential but the core TT owners on these forums are shifting (QW is probably the only board that kept an original, very technical group but since all the topics have been discussed a 1000 times it has become more a social network for purist TT owners).

I also find myself not wanting to post in 90% of the threads on the board because they are mostly pointless (in a technical standpoint) and the topics usually could be searched with high result percentage. I joined vortex originally because I wanted to have a motorsport build thread that sticks (QW use a unique format that is not friendly to this type of threads). I have somehow started posting in some of the harcore/technical stuff in here and even started a few threads of my own. I have to admit that the lack of substance have made me shift post counts towards the 1.8t technical forum lately, although there is still a high level of stupidity there also but the topics are less moronic.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Honestly, I enjoy the mix of the serious and the ridiculous here. We all start somewhere. I appreciate the reasoned discussion and serious info and knowledge shared. But I also enjoy the watching-a-train-wreck threads (like that kid trying to do the Regula body kit on the cheap who posted the :what: model photo shoot pics).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ttwsm said:


> Honestly, I enjoy the mix of the serious and the ridiculous here. We all start somewhere. I appreciate the reasoned discussion and serious info and knowledge shared. But I also enjoy the watching-a-train-wreck threads (like that kid trying to do the Regula body kit on the cheap who posted the :what: model photo shoot pics).


Lmao I thought that was over with hahaha


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Forever Alone


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

SteveCJr said:


> Forever Alone


 
Why you mad though? michelleobama.jpg


----------

